# Alexander Grigori Arutiunian (1920 - 2012)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Known for his trumpet concerto (1950), this Armenian composer. But there is more (a la Khachaturian):


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

